# suche kostenloses lan-game zum download



## Ren-Alekz (27. Januar 2009)

Also, ich organisiere des öfteren Privatlans mit zwischen 10-20 Mann

Die Spiele die sich bei uns als Lan-Games bewährt haben sind vorallem: C&C Condition Zero, Counter-Strike 1.6 und WC3 (DotA), das sind zwar immernoch Top Games aber langsam glaube ich, dass wir mal etwas Neues als "zwischendurch Game" benötigen, neue Spiele mit hochen Anforderungen kommen ohnehin nicht in Frage da die Systeme der Leuz stark voneinander variieren, nicht jeder kann neue Grafikmonster Titel zocken und es gibt bei uns gewisse..wie ich sie nenne: "Death Times" wo die Luft erstmal für ne Stunde bis Zwei raus ist und ein Teil keine Lust hat auf Spiele die einen zu stark fordern über die ganze Nacht

Also wem ´n gutes Spiel für zwischendurch einfällt, was über Lan Spaß machen könnte und kostenlos zum Download angeboten wird, immer her mit den Vorschlägen, das nächste Mal wirds ohnehin ne 48h Lan werden, da muss aufjedenfall was neues her, damits nicht zu einer "Datenaustausch" Lan endet, denn ich will zocken, Pornos interessiern mich nit :O


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Also auf allen LANs auf denen ich bisher war wurde als Lückenfüller immermal wieder ein kleines Blobby-Volley-Turnier durchgeführt. Zwar kann mans nur zu zweit spielen (entweder im Splitscreen-Moder oder über LAN), aber wenn einer das Turnier ein Wenig organisiert macht das nen Riesenspass und vor allem ists mal ne riesige Abwechslung zu allen Standard-Shootern oder Strategiespielen. Einfach in Google nach Blobby Volley 2 Download suchen, findest Du schnell.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass sogar der dümmste Spieler den Dreh nach wenigen Sekunden raus hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten empfehlen kann ich noch Trackmania empfehlen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (ist ne Weile her) braucht man 1 Originalversion zum Starten des Spiels, kann diese dann aber rausnehmen und in nem LAN-Spiel braucht glaub ich nur der Server die CD. Das Spiel kostet mittlerweile kaum mehr was und macht gewaltigen stundenlangen Spass, vor allem da man selbst die Rennstrecken basteln kann inklusive Jumpers, Loopings, Hindernissen, und und und.
Als das mal ein Freund mitgebracht hat wurde plötzlich unfreiwillig ne LAN aus dem "Mal das Spiel angucken", die dann ca 15 Stunden durch gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (27. Januar 2009)

Ihr hat es sicher gute Mulitplayer games da bei! http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Die-beste...e_20638576.html


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2009)

is zwar nich gerade was für zwischendurch aber es is umsonst^^ http://www.urbanterror.net/news.php


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Januar 2009)

thx, ich werd mir das mal alles anschauen


----------



## x3n0n (27. Januar 2009)

Der Klassiker: Soldat


----------



## Zez (27. Januar 2009)

Der nachgemachte Klassiker: TeeWorld


----------



## Yadiz (27. Januar 2009)

Warsaw <3 

http://www.warsow.net/


----------



## claet (28. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ansonsten empfehlen kann ich noch Trackmania empfehlen.



und das is sogar umsonst! 
sehr geniales spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
http://www.chip.de/downloads/TrackMania-Na...r_31482232.html


----------



## Naarg (28. Januar 2009)

Wolfenstein ET
empfehle ich mittlerweile in jedem "Suche kostenloses Spiel" Thread


----------

